# Annoying Mother-in-Law issue



## moonstone999 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello all,
I haven't spoken to my MIL in more than 2 months. She lives in the same town as us (not far- few minutes driving distance). For several years I've tried to be calm and understanding. Every conversation included her comments "nobody ever tells me anything" and "I want to know what's going on." During our last conversation I let her know that something really wasn't her business, to which I got a sarcastic, "Oh, well, exc-uuuuuuuuu-se me!" It was a hectic and stressful day, and it really made me snap and never want to talk to her again.

My question is.... I feel a little guilty, last night was Halloween and I didn't even bring my daughter trick-or-treating by her house. But then I don't really care to see her.

My husband agrees with me and backs me up.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't spoken to my MIL for 2 years. My husband, her own son, hasn't spoken to her in 3. And he unfriended her on Facebook summer of 09. I never friended her. 

She is an awful human being. We used to live 20 minutes from her, and she would on a regular basis stop talking to us. For no reason. Now we live 700 miles from her. She couldn't even make the effort to call. I would call her. 

Then she lost my number. So I just didn't give it to her. I don't like her, and she hates me. It's nice not to have her drama. 

My take is don't care. Would she loose sleep over you??? Prob not. This is the price they pay for being assh0les.


----------



## moonstone999 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> . This is the price they pay for being assh0les.


I think you just made my day. :smthumbup:

As for losing sleep, I won't lose any. My MIL however is a dramatic type personality who will tell every friend and family member she can find about her evil daughter in law who is keeping her precious grandbaby away and whatever did she do wrong? *sigh* 

My husband is her only son and she tries to depend on him way too much, and DH will tell her to back off in certain colorful words. They don't talk much if at all. 

I am simply done with being "nice."


----------



## Pinkdaisy91 (Apr 16, 2013)

:iagree: I am glad I ran across this post, I have been struggling with similar issue like this for quiet some time. DH and I have been married going on 3 years now and I always wanted a relationship with my MIL and his Family, especially our niece and nephew. I however have came to face reality in recent weeks, days even that we can't always get what we want all you can do is be kind, know that we all make mistakes we are only human and in the same token we got to stand by our Partners and Love one another and let everything else fall into place. I sure do miss our Niece and Nephew with each passing day I wonder how they are doing, how they have changed and how they have grown. Its hard but being away from the fighting and the drama that came from my MIL, FIL, and SIL's was not worth the aggravation of trying to be a part of their lives. I just hope that in time the relationship will change but at the same time I will enjoy living this drama free life and not loose sleep over it! that is all we can do Ladies and Gentleman


----------

